# Giant RS900 '88-'93



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

*Giant RS900 '88-'93

Does anybody know where I can get any info on this model I picked up? 

She's light blue, 27" rims, 10 spd, I'd say about 56cm. 
She's in excellent original condition (including the original tires). 

Besides my getting a new road bike, I wanted to update this one with new tires/tubes, 
saddle, clipless pedals, bar tape & brake pads to make her road worthy.
She rides nice and shifts beautifully. 

Any sources on updating vintage road bikes (yes, I've tried Googling and Searches)?

Thanks.*


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

*Better late than never...*


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Best info I got so far...

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081007063436AAba1LM

It is an early Giant offering, made between 1988 and 1993 (dates may be a bit off). This model was near the low end of the Giant range but has a smokin' lugged steel frame (abeit Hi tensile steel) made by a company called Maxway who is probably the premier maker of lugged steel production frames in the world... from Taiwan.

It would have been a common sight to see these bikes on the road for rides the length you mention. Keep in mind, however, the bike has mostly obsolete parts including the 27" wheels (they changed to 700C during the model run but I don't know when) and friction shifting, and Suntour derailleurs (some had Shimano but I don't know when the change was made- probably about 1991). Once things start to wear out you may have some problems replacing parts with 'like' components and compatability might be an issue. 

Ride the bike as-is... replace cables, do a complete overhaul, put some good high pressure tires on it, and have fun. 
When it starts to give you problems, get a new bike.
Source(s):
29 years in the industry


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The frame would make a decent fixie/SS.... The components are pretty low end...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

2ndGen said:


> It is an early Giant offering, made between 1988 and 1993 (dates may be a bit off). This model was near the low end of the Giant range but has a smokin' lugged steel frame (abeit Hi tensile steel) made by a company called Maxway who is probably the premier maker of lugged steel production frames in the world... from Taiwan.




"smokin' lugged steel frame"??? what has that guy been smokin'? it's hi-ten, it ain't smokin' anything... it's low end, just like the components, prob $100-150 for the entire bike back in its day. cheap fork, stamped dropouts, nut-bolt seat clamp... safety levers, stem shifters, chainguard, straight seatpost are other giveaways that this is just your avg recreational "ten speed" from the bike boom


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't forget the foam bar "tape". Step above a Murray I'd say.


----------

